# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Konfigurim routeri

## olsian

Ju lutem si mund te me ndihmoni jam abonent i albtelecomit por modemi me nje porte mu prish dhe bleva nje     bipac 7401vp / vgp-m voip/802.11g/adsl2+ firewall router    te abissnet  por nuk e konfiguroj dot. Si mund te me ndihmoni ju lutem

----------


## francovice

Hap browserin dhe shkruaj tek URL http://192.168.1.254  Username: *admin* Password: *admin*
Kliko tek *Quick Start* ne krah te majte te menuse.
Tek Encapsulation zgjidh *PPPo3*
VPI *8*
VCI *35*
NAT *Enable*
Obtain DNS automatically (*bëje Enable*)
Tek Username vendos nr e tel psh *033200200*
Password: *1*
Ato opsionet e tjera qe nuk ti kam permendur mos i ngacmo!
Kliko *Apply* dhe me pas *SAVE CONFIG TO FLASH.*
Beji restart modemit dhe e ke te konfiguruar!
Te keshilloj te shikosh dhe opsionet e Wirelessit per te ndryshuar fjalkalimin!
Shpresoj te te kete ndihmuar.

----------


## olsian

Problemin tani e kam se nuk me lidhet routeri me pc dhe me nxjerr kete mesazh
The webpage at http://192.168.1.254/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address

----------


## olsian

Problemin tani e kam se nuk me lidhet routeri me pc dhe me nxjerr kete mesazh
The webpage at http://192.168.1.254/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address. Pra nuk me hap browseri kete adrese.

----------


## francovice

Shko tek Local Area Connection , kliko me te djathten dhe shko tek Properties.
Kliko dy here tek *Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)* dhe sigurohu qe *Obtain an IP address automatically* te jete e zgjedhur dhe tek opsioni i DNS te jete *Obtain DNS server address automatically* kjo e zgjedhur. Jepi OK dhe provo te futesh ne modem. 
Nese nuk funksionon:
Beji nje reset modemit duke shtypur butonin (nje buton i vogel) qe ka na mbrapa per 6 sek dhe me pas lere.
Nese nuk te ben pune provo te besh konfigurim manual tek IP, pra mos te zgjedhesh ato dy opsionet qe te kam dhene un me lart. Por te futesh manualisht IP:
*IP Address: 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.1.254*

----------


## olsian

E pamundur ende te lidhem me routerin. Per tu siguruar qe kabullat dhe pc e kisha ne rregull mora nje modem tjeter dhe ishte ne rregull kurse per routerin qe po diskutojme asnje rezultat. Shume faleminderit per pergjigjet

----------


## olsian

Shikoj qe pa vene kabllin e inernetit nje drite e routerit me ri e ndezur. Mos ndoshta kjo do te thote qe nje porte e routerit ngelet e takuar gjithmone dhe kjo me krijon probleme per te konfiguruar routerin dhe ne qofte se eshte ky problemi si mund ta regulloj apo te nderhyj per ta regulluar.

----------


## francovice

Shiko njeher ndro porten e LAN-it. Ai lloj Routeri duhet te kete 4 porta LAN. Provoje njeher tek ndonje porte tjeter!

----------


## olsian

Po 4 porta ka dhe e kam provuar ne portat e tjera por skam patur sukses dhe them se mos ka konflikt meqenese eshte e takuar nje porte.

----------


## francovice

Ku fut fishen LAN ne modem dhe pc shko tek Network Connections dhe kliko mbi lidhjen e LAN dhe shko te STATUS, pastaj kliko Details per te pare se cfare IP ka mare nga konfigurimi automatik. Ose menyra tjeter eshte : Shko tek Start-->RUN--> aty shkruaj *CMD*
me pas tek dritarja qe do te hapet shkruaj *ipconfig* dhe shiko se cfar te dhenash do te te jap

----------


## olsian

Kam keto te dhena me ip automatike pra obtain an ip address automatically

----------


## Aldi1

a ke provuar ta besh reset me butonin e vogel qe ka mbrapa?
 nuk perjashtohet qe te ket problem fizik e te mos funksionoje fare...

----------


## drague

nuk e di pse nuk perdorni wlan router

----------


## francovice

Me duket se ti ke krijuar nje Lidhje PPPOE tek Network Connections. Nese po ky router nuk ka nevoj per nje te tille dhe fshije! E ke provuar routerin ne nje pc tjeter? Nese punon ne pc tjeter atehere shiko driverat e Lan ose ri-instaloji nga e para. Nese nuk punon as ne pc tjeter atehere duhet me patjeter ti besh reset me butonin qe ka na mbrapa! (sbesoj te jete routeri me defekt pasi keta routera jan shume cilesor)

----------


## safeti&dioni

kam nje ruter edhe kam harru pasvordin asht ruterbord edhe nuk ka vend per reset 
a ka ndonje mundsi per me ba reset pa e ba format fllesh hdd

----------


## Aldi1

te pakten na thuaj marken dhe modelin te shohim ndonje opsion ne google. Ti vet ke pare ne google?

----------


## rocko9024

Thanks for telling the perfect ways to configure the router with IP Address 192.168.1.254. Below are common details, which we should know during router configuration with this IP Address.

Username: admin Password: admin
IP Address: 192.168.1.100 
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.1.254

If you want to know more about this IP Address within a complete guide then, you may look upon 192.168.l.254 router login info with username & password details. 

Meanwhile, http://192.168.1.254/ is an Default IP Address used by various brand of Router Modem.

----------

